# Chicken tractor - Predator?



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

I was wondering if predators would just dig under the tractor? I guess they could just as easily do the same to a coup too. When I get my chickens I want to move them around the pasture and protect them from predators.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The easiest way to prevent digging is to have a "skirt" around the tractor.
Make them a couple of feet wide, and arrange it so they will fold up for transport.
Predators almost always try to dig right next to the fence


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I use a ground wire around all of my tractors. Staple it to the bottom and let it lay flat on the ground all the way around. I'm using chicken wire at the moment and may try hardware cloth next. I think the perfect wire would be no-climb, but I don't have any. It's only about a foot wide on the sides and about eighteen inches in the front and back because the crossmembers are up off the ground about four inches to make the tractor easier to move.

My oldest tractor is now a bit over three years old and I've never had a predator get inside. I have to let the birds out to lose them that way. 

If you're in an area with weasels, mink, or other really small chicken killers I think I'd use 1/2" hardware cloth. Here in Florida my smallest predators are ***** and possums so larger wire works for me.

.....Alan.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Partly it depends on your soil. On harder soils, the digging often takes more than one night. If you notice digging and move the tractor, the predator has to begin again.
However, on my tractors the problem has been raccoons enticing the chickens to come towards their hands(?) and being drug/mangled under the tractor and stolen that way. I did have one occurrence of dogs digging/breaking under the house end of one tractor and gaining access. The rain water from the roof had made it softer and therefore they were able to get under and in.


----------



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

Good points from everyone, thanks. My neighbor told me to watch how I latch the door, because the raccoons can figure out some setups. 

Mark


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

I learned quickly that dogs will chew through chicken wire, so I put 2x4 wire over it. As far as digging, my soil is pretty sandy, but I haven't had a lot of trouble with it. I just move the tractor when I see signs of it. Part of my reason for little problem with it could be that the tractors stay in the yard near the house and the motion lights.


----------



## stifflej (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to do a tractor with my meat birds in the spring, and was thinking of putting a couple strands of electric around it as well (they will share the pasture with my cattle, and can hook onto the electric fence with just a handle), how do you think that would work?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, that should work. Mind the connecting wire though so no one trips over it.

.....Alan.


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

Tsc has kennel wire 5' with hinge wire at 12" from 1 edge. This folds over to go underground normally. It is heavier gage and about 1-1/2" mesh. Not good for chicks. About $150 for 150' roll.
Also you might try a taller bottom board, maybe 12" I've had birds stripped to the backbone thru poutry mesh with a 2x4 bottom board.

Spiritrider


----------

